# Video card with HDMI out Sound



## DoubleMcLovin (Oct 27, 2009)

I am looking for a reasonably priced graphics card that will have sound through the HDMI port. Anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Look at the older Radeon 3xxx and 4xxx series. They are cheap now and support audio through HDMI.


----------



## DoubleMcLovin (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks great, thanks.


----------

